# Everyone: don't give up I just now GOT A BFP this time!



## AndreaFlorida

All week last week I got faint faint positives today I took one and it turned BFP....it took it about 10 minutes which is the test length of the test I did it on....and it finally turned BIGGER lol the faint little skinny lines aren't faulty as everyone had thought they are just when your HcG isn't high enough to turn it fat and colors LOL....If I feel like it later I'll post pics I'm going to my moms to tell her of our news and I've got a VERY queezy stomach today I am scared to eat anything I know its most likely coming back up...I've NEVER had morning sickness but I think I'm getting it now! I must be having a girl right? Goodluck everyone I will still come in and check the posts and will update Friday when its time for my blood tests at the hospital!!!


----------



## Honeypot

Congrats...not to be mean but I thought we weren't allowed to post BFP results here. It really hurts some of us girls


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Honeypot said:


> Congrats...not to be mean but I thought we weren't allowed to post BFP results here. It really hurts some of us girls

Didn't know that sorry.....I just wanted to give everyone a goodluck and baby dust....That ^ made me cry....whoa so emotional. I just wanted everyone to not give up because I'm nearly 15 dpo and just now getting a positive it takes a lot longer than some of us originally thought and wanted to share that news....not boasting on me being "preg" because I won't confirm until Friday and I was going to post my counts to show everyone it takes time for a pos. to show completely! I just was trying to encourage...but I won't be back after that!


----------



## MrsPOP

Honeypot, you are right in a sense regarding the rules. But Andrea has been going through a rough few days and has been a real support to some of us on here and I am delighted for her . BFPs dont hurt me on here...Im delighted for everyone who gets them because they all know how it feels on the TTC road.

Congratulations Andrea!!!! I hope I will join you in 1st Trim. next month and honeypot...FX for your BFP too. *hugs*


----------



## MrsPOP

AndreaFlorida said:


> Honeypot said:
> 
> 
> Congrats...not to be mean but I thought we weren't allowed to post BFP results here. It really hurts some of us girls
> 
> Didn't know that sorry.....I just wanted to give everyone a goodluck and baby dust....That ^ made me cry....whoa so emotional. I just wanted everyone to not give up because I'm nearly 15 dpo and just now getting a positive it takes a lot longer than some of us originally thought and wanted to share that news....not boasting on me being "preg" because I won't confirm until Friday and I was going to post my counts to show everyone it takes time for a pos. to show completely! I just was trying to encourage*...but I won't be back after that*!Click to expand...

Please dont say that Andrea, you've been such a support to me over the past few days!!! No :cry: please....just more :happydance: yeah?


----------



## K123

Congratulations Andrea! Really pleased for you!


----------



## sma1588

big congrats hun, i say we should all be happy when some1 on here gets a bfp only because we all know what eachother is going through . i understand other people want there bfp too( just like me) but they would also want to post the good news with the people they were close with on here and TRY to give them PMA but some people just take it the wrong way..... i will not be selfish and will b happy 4 every1 who knows how hard this road is and gets that bfp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K123

And completely agree with sma1588. Hearing that others who have been struggling with TTC have succeeded fills me with happiness for them and hope for me!


----------



## victorial8

CONGRATS HUN thats fantastic news. I wish you all the best x x x x


----------



## strawberry19

congrats hun glad it worked out to be a good bfp :) x


----------



## Chaos

Congrats to you :)


----------



## Duffy

Woot CONGRATS!!!!! 

My first pregnancy I didn't get sick not really just about 3 times felt nausus and that was second trimester  

Cheers to a healthy 9 months, the best part of being pregnant is being able to tell your family and see happy faces!


----------



## want2bemum

_Yeay congrats, how excellent! Hope to see you in the next bit soon!_


----------



## poasa

Congrats on your :bfp: I for one am happy for anyone that gets a :bfp: irrespective of where its posted x


----------



## lastchance

Congrats!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Congratulations !!!

But I'm sorry I agree with honeypot ... As much as I am happy for you being pregnant there's also a separate board were your supposed to post them on ... It does hurt alot if ladys


----------



## Mya209

MrsPOP said:


> Honeypot, you are right in a sense regarding the rules. But Andrea has been going through a rough few days and has been a real support to some of us on here and I am delighted for her . BFPs dont hurt me on here...Im delighted for everyone who gets them because they all know how it feels on the TTC road.
> 
> Congratulations Andrea!!!! I hope I will join you in 1st Trim. next month and honeypot...FX for your BFP too. *hugs*

I agree. I'm not really sure why a bfp should hurt anyone. Surely the fact that some of you know how painful it is ttc for a long time should make you even more happy for the girls it happens to. Would you like someone to begrudge your happy news? I know there are 'rules' but surely it's not necessary to police each other. Just don't read it and don't comment if you don't like the thread.


----------



## Mya209

Duffy said:


> Woot CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> My first pregnancy I didn't get sick not really just about 3 times felt nausus and that was second trimester
> 
> Cheers to a healthy 9 months, the best part of being pregnant is being able to tell your family and see happy faces!

Duffy - is that your LO? She's so cute!!


----------



## poasa

Good point mya, its pretty clear from the thread title x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

fabulous news!! i always love to hear success stories!


----------



## rustyswife828

Congrats hun! You give me hope and makes me more excited about TTC when I hear women that try for a while and get a :bfp:!! Good luck for the next 9 months!


----------



## angelgirl86

Wow i so don't see whats so wrong with someone posting their success after being on this thread lending advice and support to so many others on here, we should do the same in return. As far as I'm concerned I'm very happy for you:happydance:, congrats and all the best!! Please update us on blood results :).


----------



## libbymarks198

goodluck hun i think i got my bfp to, we could be bump buddies 

xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun don't feel bad. Most days I'm so happy that people get their :bfp:s but other days I feel so resentful (sorry everyone, it sounds terrible) but on those days I avoid :bfp: threads :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Mya209 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Woot CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> My first pregnancy I didn't get sick not really just about 3 times felt nausus and that was second trimester
> 
> Cheers to a healthy 9 months, the best part of being pregnant is being able to tell your family and see happy faces!
> 
> Duffy - is that your LO? She's so cute!!Click to expand...

Yeap she is my little angel sitting next to me now playing with a doll


----------



## Mya209

Duffy said:


> Mya209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Woot CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> My first pregnancy I didn't get sick not really just about 3 times felt nausus and that was second trimester
> 
> Cheers to a healthy 9 months, the best part of being pregnant is being able to tell your family and see happy faces!
> 
> Duffy - is that your LO? She's so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeap she is my little angel sitting next to me now playing with a dollClick to expand...

Youre so lucky!


----------



## MrsPOP

CLH_X3 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> But I'm sorry I agree with honeypot ... As much as I am happy for you being pregnant there's also a separate board were your supposed to post them on ... It does hurt alot if ladys

If andrea had done it in a blasé and thoughtless way I would agree. But she posted it as an encouragement to us all. Surely we're going through enough stress without turning on our own? We're all told to keep a PMA, that's what poor andrea was trying to do. I think being hurt by other's success is really really pointless. In fact, I think being hurt will be detrimental to chances of our own BFP's by stressing us out...after all we're all told to relax aren't we? :D

if you don't like a thread, or don't want to hear success stories then just ignore them, or request for them to be moved. 

Sure, there have been a spate of BFPs lately and I have thought 'oh no, it's never going to happen for me' but I would never begrudge the lucky ones their well-deserved happiness...it encourages me to be happy and boost my PMA.

So congrats Andrea again and Happy Vibes and PMA to everyone else yeah? Xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congratulations hun....

I agree with the others if you don't like it don't read it....anyone who has been trying so hard TTC and they get their :bfp: it gives me hope and encouragement

H&H 9 Months! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I really appreciate the support I've had a bad long day...I'm spotting some more and just praying beanie baby stays stuck...I keep testing and those faints are still there but it almost seems like it maybe fading. I was just trying to support all of you in our times of sadness and happiness. I wish the best for everyone here and I can understand why someone would be upset. But like others have posted I just wish I could magically make everyone here like me I'd do that in a heartbeat if I could. But I'm not so sure you all would like to be in my shoes today. It started great and now I'm a little crampy nothing like my AF and earlier spotted some I just really hope I don't MC as I've had it happen TONS of times before as you can see there is nearly 6 years between my boys and I was in a LOT of your shoes. I have Endo....and somedays I want to cheer and be happy.....others I'm in some of your shoes and have the worst day ever! I only can get positives on Clear Blue regulars which kind of scares me....but I'm not going to give up and thats what I want all of you here to do! Keep the faith and know that when its right...it'll happen! I <3 the support on this website and I will always be here to support each and every one of you....and I agree if you don't like what someone posted look over it and ignore the fact they even posted it. For those I offended I am truely sorry I didn't mean to I just got really excited after I have had 2 days of kind of heavy bleeding around 9-10dpo...today is really day 15 for me so its still hard because I haven't had a DARK BFP...its just been light and I really had to look for those + signs! I just want to encourage all of you to keep trying NEVER give up hope. I am going to end this its getting really long...but I will update as soon as I have anything further on my situation. I just pray I am like I said not having a MC...its going to tear my world down if I go through another one. Thanks again to everyone its been nice to hear the sweet loving words :) and I am here if anyone needs me! God bless!


----------



## angelgirl86

AndreaFlorida said:


> I really appreciate the support I've had a bad long day...I'm spotting some more and just praying beanie baby stays stuck...I keep testing and those faints are still there but it almost seems like it maybe fading. I was just trying to support all of you in our times of sadness and happiness. I wish the best for everyone here and I can understand why someone would be upset. But like others have posted I just wish I could magically make everyone here like me I'd do that in a heartbeat if I could. But I'm not so sure you all would like to be in my shoes today. It started great and now I'm a little crampy nothing like my AF and earlier spotted some I just really hope I don't MC as I've had it happen TONS of times before as you can see there is nearly 6 years between my boys and I was in a LOT of your shoes. I have Endo....and somedays I want to cheer and be happy.....others I'm in some of your shoes and have the worst day ever! I only can get positives on Clear Blue regulars which kind of scares me....but I'm not going to give up and thats what I want all of you here to do! Keep the faith and know that when its right...it'll happen! I <3 the support on this website and I will always be here to support each and every one of you....and I agree if you don't like what someone posted look over it and ignore the fact they even posted it. For those I offended I am truely sorry I didn't mean to I just got really excited after I have had 2 days of kind of heavy bleeding around 9-10dpo...today is really day 15 for me so its still hard because I haven't had a DARK BFP...its just been light and I really had to look for those + signs! I just want to encourage all of you to keep trying NEVER give up hope. I am going to end this its getting really long...but I will update as soon as I have anything further on my situation. I just pray I am like I said not having a MC...its going to tear my world down if I go through another one. Thanks again to everyone its been nice to hear the sweet loving words :) and I am here if anyone needs me! God bless!

Aw I pray you have your sticky bean and you get a strong positive HPT again!


----------



## snl41296

congrats


----------



## miss michelle

Congrats! I was feeling a little stress, and reading your post actually made me feel better. It's like a ray of hope amongst all the worry and concern. Every time someone gets their BFP, it makes it more real and boosts my excitement for when (not if) I get mine. FX'd your lil bean sticks.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope its not a false positive :(


----------



## bdwell1904

:hug: Positive thoughts hun


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know I'm trying but I took other tests and they were negative from other brands I am thinking maybe my HCG isn't quite high enough yet...I'll keep updating day to day!


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## Honeypot

I'm glad that you she got that BFP, I'm glad that ANYONE gets their BFP. I just could have sworn that there was a thing up there on the announcement or whatever it is called, that said to NOT post BFP announcements here. Its like hearing your best friend say she is pregnant. Though you're happy for her, you kind of can't help but be a little or so jealous that she is. And angry wondering why you can't have a BFP. So, I'm sorry if I offended or hurt anyones feelings. Just following the guidelines that were set here.


----------



## Honeypot

Just ignore that last post since it got moved.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Praying for you Andrea xx I think being jealous about someone you've never met or seen online is very odd. I think we should all be happy for eachother and not take it personally. Andrea was obviously being supportive not malicious. Dont read the thread if it upsets you or just press the 'report' button rather than put a downer on someones happy news


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Stillllll waiting for BFP's.....I found out I think I got a bad box of Clear Blues still no BFP with anything else so you generally have NOTHING to be jealous of!.....I find out Friday!


----------



## bdwell1904

Andrea~~ I know you are fit to be tied... I know how hard it is to go through what you are. Thoughtly in my prayers


----------



## Honeypot

If it was "odd" to be jealous of someone who you don't really know such as online, then they wouldn't have posted up the No BFP announcements in that section. So, in that case, yeah some people get jealous. I'm jealous of people who have kids sometimes. I'm jealous of some people who are pregnant. Its obviously not odd. There are some people who feel like that. 

Like I said though, it can be dropped.


----------



## awaitingrmb

Congrats!


----------



## Mya209

Honeypot said:


> If it was "odd" to be jealous of someone who you don't really know such as online, then they wouldn't have posted up the No BFP announcements in that section. So, in that case, yeah some people get jealous. I'm jealous of people who have kids sometimes. I'm jealous of some people who are pregnant. Its obviously not odd. There are some people who feel like that.
> 
> Like I said though, it can be dropped.

You admitting to it doesn't make it any less odd! Jealousy is within the person who's jealous. It is not down to anyone else.


----------



## Mya209

AndreaFlorida said:


> Stillllll waiting for BFP's.....I found out I think I got a bad box of Clear Blues still no BFP with anything else so you generally have NOTHING to be jealous of!.....I find out Friday!

So sorry! Hope all will be ok!


----------



## Leanne020807

Why would you not be aloud to type your bfp on the bfp announcement page??? Confused!!


----------



## yumyum1979

Congrats hun ! at the end of the day we are all wanting the same result , and should be pleased for everyone , not jealous , we will all get there in the end xxx baby dust to everyone who are TTC x


----------



## Mya209

Leanne020807 said:


> Why would you not be aloud to type your bfp on the bfp announcement page??? Confused!!

This was originally posted in the main forum


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxxx


----------



## Honeypot

Leanne020807 said:


> Why would you not be aloud to type your bfp on the bfp announcement page??? Confused!!

It was posted on the Trying to Concieve page. Some girls are let down enough that we don't get pregnant, last thing we want is someone posting it and us seeing it lol. There was a thing there on the announcement page on the trying to concieve section saying not to post any because it would be removed. Well now I don't see it (unless they just put it up again). So I guess we gotta go through there and filter them out now.


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## pink.crazy

congratulations!!!!xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Turns out I wasn't after a blood test totally bummed me out....buttttt I can test real soon again so we shall try once more :) not letting it get me down!


----------



## dizzy65

awe :hugs:


----------



## babybumpage

I had one of those too Andrea. A few months back I had a 49 day cycle, 3 + tests and all. Dr. finally confirmed a chemical after 45 days. I was a wreck so I'm sooo happy you are using this to push you forward. My doctor made me feel a little better by saying "at least not we know you CAN get pregnant, let's get the next one to stick!" Well, that was a few months ago, and tomorrow we trigger for an IUI saturday, so perseverance is the key!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww hun sorry to hear that! fingers crossed youll get your :bfp: soon enough xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay with it I just think I duno what I guess all false positives I ended up having spotting for 2 days and that was it....and later I did some OPK's and realized it had to have been my AF for it would have all made since on the days....so I am already 7dpo again soooo ready to test and ready to see whats going on :)


----------



## babybumpage

wow fabulous! But try and wait till 12 days post ovulation! The tests you get are usually only 5% accurate until 11 days post ovulation, and then they jump to 50% accurate on day 12! So try and wait if you can! I would hate for you to get all worked up so many times; ; Good luck!!!


----------



## mrswebster

congrats! fab news xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations :D


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## andella95

Oh, so sorry to find out it wasn't a real BFP. As soon as I read that you were only get positives on the Clear Blue Regulars, my heart sank. There are a lot of women who get faint (or even not so faint) blue lines on those and they never were pregnant - a lot of us think those tests should be recalled for that very reason. It is so totally heartbreaking!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That one ended up BFN after a blood test, then September 16th I had a chimical....so here we are now in October....and I'm 6dpo and waiting to test.....FX for everyone I hate this rocky road we are on!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------

